# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## stefan (20 December 2004)

It's time for another round. 

A brief recap of the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.3 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on December 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (20 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Stefan,

I'll go with my stock of Choice for the MONTH, PCG, and see how i fare?

December's Comp didn't see too much _Blue Sky_From many people, when last ii looked Still In School was up about 50% 

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## Fleeta (20 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey Stefan,

I think I finally get to enter. Put me down for HUG.

Cheers,

Fleeta


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

JRV for me.


----------



## DTM (21 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi All

I'll go for LKO.

Cheers 

DTM


----------



## kooka1956 (21 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

CBD PLEASE. Regards KOOKA.


----------



## crocdee (21 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

MUL for me please.
merry xmas and a happy new year to all
croc


----------



## Tric (23 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

well I watched dec's comp with interest, so may as well be in this one if I have enough posts to qualify...

Put me down for SKW

cheers


----------



## markrmau (24 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Could I please have ZYL.


----------



## Tric (24 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

markrmau,
hope you win the comp big time on ZYL !!!!!
( it's one of my 'penny stock hopefuls' that I picked up at .003)
and ... it's moved well past 2 days     


Merry christmass all


----------



## markrmau (24 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

You did well to get it at .003 There is currently good depth at .004

However, if the depth at .004 starts to dwindle significantly, you may be better off dumping it. I do not advise etc....


----------



## tarnor (26 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

NXS for me this time.

thier grayling well should reach the targets in early january, potential of 100ish mb oil if found should take the SP from 60c near to 2$


----------



## RichKid (29 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

MRX Matrix Metals is my pick.

Takeover bid expected (see co annouc's late Nov '04 re Independance group moving to near 20% and Hartley's advising MRX on matter) but delay in finalisaton of BFS for White Range project and contract details for a lot of other issues till late January (initially expected in Dec 04) means this one may just spike in time to win me the comp, share price should rise in anticipation of announcements too. 

Lots of action at around 10.5 to 11.5c (rectangular consolidation pattern IMO). I can see this one doubling in price if all goes well- next resistance at 16c. Just my opinion not a recommendation.


----------



## Lucstar (30 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll give HDR another try. So put me down as HDR please. Cheers.


----------



## baglimit (30 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Naturally give me NMS - thats if i qualify - if not, whoever gets NMS can at least have fun.


----------



## Mofra (30 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Shooting myself in the foot by not choosing a penny dread, but I'll take a LT hold of mine - TTR

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (30 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Not sure if there's anything more left in it, but I'll take BWT (Tony Barlow).

So next month, all you guys get down there and buy some suits! 

GP


----------



## still_in_school (31 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Guys,

there are a few stocks i would like to suggest, but instead, i will just stick with MBN again (though still more good news to come), 

though some stocks to add to your watchlist i would suggest are MIG and MAY, they are 2 stocks that i have short term views, with very bullish movements.  (currently long in MIG - due to the dividend recovery) and MAY's long term uptrend and technical breakout, in the next few days IMHO.

..though for both these stocks i would suggest trading them on CFD's

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Bingo (31 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I select GBG.

Bingo


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (31 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Still In School,

Just had a quick look at www.cmcgroup.com again you seem to have found another 'niche' that you enjoy.

Hope all is going well

The Barbarian Investor

Hope PCG still has some steam in it, it's up to 0.51c since i posted here at 0.44c


----------



## RichKid (31 December 2004)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Hi Still In School,
> Just had a quick look at www.cmcgroup.com again you seem to have found another 'niche' that you enjoy.




Ha! Ha! good one!  www.cmcgroup.com.au (don't forget the 'au') may yield better results (not sure if they provide a spiritual service as well....might be part of the premium subscription...; )


----------



## brerwallabi (1 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hope iam not to late CMX.


----------



## stefan (1 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'd say today's entries will still be accepted. I for one will miss out on the January competition. I simply didn't have any time to find a decent stock out there. Anyway, good luck to everybody as usual. A few more days and Joe will be back to keep things under control here. I will slow down a lot over the next few weeks. Got on a project that will take up most of my time so keep up posting guys! This forum is certainly worth it. 

All the best in 2005 to all members! May the $$'s be with you! 

Stefan


----------



## stefan (1 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hang on! Just realised that SOO came back down a bit so I'll put in SOO for January. (Former SES).

Bending the rules by entering the competition too late, I know. If anybody feels bad about this, then I'll just wait until February.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan (1 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok, the new January competition is up now. Check your entries and let me know if something is missing or incorrect.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

:twak: Ooooooooooopssss

Just checked the link Richkid , hmmmm, brought a smile to my face anyway, ha, ha LMAO, thanks..

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## RichKid (2 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Hang on! Just realised that SOO came back down a bit so I'll put in SOO for January. (Former SES).
> Bending the rules by entering the competition too late, I know. If anybody feels bad about this, then I'll just wait until February.
> Happy trading
> Stefan




Why don't we just make the deadline midnight on the day before the first day of trading for the new month?? It really is better to stick to defined rules, as this is still the first few months of the comp maybe we could make a decision and check with Joe for confirmation. Personally I'm happy for people to enter before the day the market opens for the new month but we need to settle on something, especially as this site is growing (although the comp entrant numbers are relatively steady).


----------



## brerwallabi (2 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Yeh i'm with you Rich, midnight the day before seems ok. I guess its Joe's descision, picking a stock three days beforehand and see it go through the roof before the start is never going to give you the winner. I dont really care if i win or not its seeing everybodys picks that interests me.


----------



## stefan (3 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> Why don't we just make the deadline midnight on the day before the first day of trading for the new month??



I'd say that sounds reasonable. Joe will be back by the end of this week so any new rule should be agreed upon for the February competition. Still no trading today. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee (3 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi all 
midnight before the first day of trading is fine by me it does give one a little more time when a weekend is involved.

croc


----------



## Tric (4 January 2005)

*Re: Official January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

prob agree with you about having a defined deadline.  I only think this because it may help to eliminate future debates or knitpicking.

I don't see any real advantage putting your entry in early or a few days late since the comp goes for a month (btw longer than some of us would hold most stocks).  In my case, I bought skw at 16c on 23 dec and it enter the comp at 18c so no real advantage getting in early.



> Shooting myself in the foot by not choosing a penny dread, but I'll take a LT hold of mine




Also can understand this statement and it 'caused abit of debate last comp, but it's only for fun and after all it doesn't make alot of difference at the end of the day what you buy, as long as it makes the money you want.
However, having said that, maybe a way to get a true and interesting picture is to have a 3 stock entry for the tipping and then it may represent a more balance portfolio.


----------

